# automatically change end numbers of url in address bar



## SirSnoop (Jul 24, 2006)

this is gonna sound strange but i'm looking for maybe a program that will automatically increase a number in the address bar, load the page, then increase the number, then load again...and so on...

for example...lets say something ends with =1000 and i wanna load page up to 2000 ...so 1000 to 2000.... so i am looking for something that will go =1001 Enter (Go), =1002 Enter (Go), =1003 Enter (Go), or maybe intervals of 2 like =1000 then =1003 then =1005 and so on but so I can just leave it running ..i guess a bot? 

any help would be great


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Sounds very suspicious? 

Why do you want to do this?


----------



## SirSnoop (Jul 24, 2006)

To give me hits on my blog account..its hard to explain..its nothing bad dude.


----------



## neonjuice (Dec 26, 2008)

I have been working all day and just home 20 minutes ago, so excuse my ignorance in understanding your question if I am wrong.

Are you wanting some sort of code, that will pretty much refresh the web page by a multiple instead of a singular refresh? on a continuous base?. 
I am sure there is some method to do this, but would this not be seen as an attack on a server if it was continuous?. Maybe along the lines of a DOS attack?. Excuse me If I am way off topic now,, I am wrecked from working, but eager to see other replies to this. 

I would be more concerned that a hosting company would treat this as very suspicious activity.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Agree with the post above. It would look very similar to a DOS attack on the site/host/servers so would probably look like an attack. That would probly end up banning your IP from reaching the servers.

Surely this would make your site extremely slow for other users who are legitimatly (SP?) wanting to browse the site.

Why do you need to get a lot of hits for your blog?


----------



## SirSnoop (Jul 24, 2006)

Basically each time someone goes onto my blog it creates a different number at the end of the URL. I could sit there and do like 1 enter, 2 enter, 3 enter...etc...and get hits that way, but a program would be easier. I want hits so I become more recognizable, but if it's too much trouble then forget it...sorry.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

That method of trying to rank up doesnt work. If you want to get into google high, make sure your content is unique.

If that was the way google operates, then everyone would be using a very simple script to fool the rankings


----------



## Redcore (Aug 14, 2007)

Yeah, Google's algorithm is far too advanced to be spoofed by such a thing  There are a lot of factors that contribute to ranking high, including (as carsey pointed out) posting consistent fresh and unique content and having your pages linked to by credible web sites that are ranked favorably by Google. Both of which take considerable time and dedication to the quality of your blog/site.


----------



## SirSnoop (Jul 24, 2006)

Let's say theres a number list like:

1111
1112
1113
1114 

etc....

I wanna put a url before each of those numbers like lets say 

http://Url.com/here=

so i want to get like

http://Url.com/here=1111
http://Url.com/here=1112
http://Url.com/here=1113
http://Url.com/here=1114

but really fast..can you do this on word? how would be the best way to do this so i don't have to paste the url before each number?


----------



## Redcore (Aug 14, 2007)

```
<?php
$i=0;
$num=1000;
while($i<$num)
    **
    echo 'http://url.com/here=' . $i;
    echo '<br>';
    ++$i;
    }
?>
```
Replace the two stars with the starting/opening curly bracket (forum filter, I assume).
This will create a list of 0 through 1000, one line at a time. You can play with it how you'd like.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

since you said you get points per hit in another forum, what you are doing could be a violation of their rules. They will know you are trying to scam them because each hit you want to create will come from the same ip address..


----------

